

Is there a need for a definitive Ruby idiom site? - Arcterex
http://thinkinginrails.com/2010/05/a-site-for-ruby-idioms/

======
there
i don't know, but if your web publishing software is so braindead it can't let
you type "<FILE>" and "i < 10", it's time to switch to something else.

